# Corrados on air...



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wanted to get some feedback, I'm thinking of putting air ride on my '93. 

How's the ride? I'm not planning to race or track this Corrado at all so I'm not really concern on performance handling. I will be driving this Corrado more often or make it a daily driver so I need something that's comfortable and not jarring like static.


----------



## BarretteGLi (Nov 5, 2007)

Riding on air is like riding on Pillows from GOD.... Its the smoothest ride you will ever have.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

short and simple:


----------



## BarretteGLi (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes Marky's car is the perfect example


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

That Corrado looks dope! 
I would like to see some trunk set ups and more feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Paging Corradosean...


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i started redoing the trunk on the brown rado above while the bay is getting worked. Ill post some pics once im finished up. switched from airlift manis/avs box to an accuair switchspeed setup


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Unix boys up in Canada have a nice one.


----------



## ridepa (Jul 10, 2004)

Mine. Bad cell picture


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

corradoseans corrado is pretty sick


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

This thread gets me so hard..


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn^^^^


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm looking into air ride for my UK 92 G60, I'm a little unsure which struts to go for, can people post up a few details like what combo they are running and what sort of max/minimum lift they get? Pictures of aired out and aired up! would be great!:thumbup:

I'm pretty much decided on the accuair e-level management, just confused about struts (Bagyard/airlift and the different versions of each!)


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

RILEY UK said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking into air ride for my UK 92 G60, I'm a little unsure which struts to go for, can people post up a few details like what combo they are running and what sort of max/minimum lift they get? Pictures of aired out and aired up! would be great!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm pretty much decided on the accuair e-level management, just confused about struts (Bagyard/airlift and the different versions of each!)


Bump for the above anyone? :thumbup: 
I'm leaning towards the airlift slam series fronts and performance rears, Will these get me low AND! high enough?

How the car currently sits on the FK Konigsports (Crap!)


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I've ordered the E-Level kit anyway, purely for practical reasons :sly:  Will post plenty of pictures of the install once I crack on with it. Got a few little idea's floating about for the boot/trunk.


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

Post up your trunk set up!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> This thread gets me so hard..


You've summed it up for me.


----------

